# Fish has a hole in its head



## Equi (18 June 2020)

Poor fishy seems to have either had an accident or had a tumor/abcess burst that has left him with a good ole bump on his noggin, but more worryingly it appears to be a hole cause bubbles come out of it! Is he now a whale? Thought he was looking a bit peaky lately. He is the last fish in my tank and i am not getting anymore (please dont let me get anymore!) so will be the end of an era when he goes. 

Little Hogwart and his bubble


----------



## HappyHorses:) (18 June 2020)

O bless him. Absolutely no clue with fish but hope he’s ok.


----------



## Archangel (18 June 2020)

Could it be this?
Hexamita


----------



## Equi (18 June 2020)

Possibly! He is not doing well at the moment which has come on quite quickly. He was eating his breakfast quite happily but i do think he is skinny. I doubt he will last much longer, hes starting to sit at the bottom but moves if you poke the tank. Not sure if there is a humane way to dispatch fish?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 June 2020)

According to this site https://fishlab.com/humanely-euthanize-fish/
unless you have Clove oil at home, you can place the fish on one half piece of aluminum foil, fold the other half of the foil over the fish, quickly hit it with a rolling pin, and to be sure it is really dead, finish with stabbing it with a knife into the brain. 

I'm sorry that Little Hogwart seems to have reached the end of his life. 

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## meleeka (18 June 2020)

My sister put hers in a bowl in the freezer to pts.  I didn’t have a lot of luck with fish but kept getting one to keep the last one company, so ended up having them for years.  As someone who’s far too soft, having fish was just too stressful for me.


----------



## Equi (18 June 2020)

I would probably favor the blunt object method. Quick and easy.


----------



## Equi (18 June 2020)

Tested hoggy one last time to make sure it was the right call and he tried to swim to the top to take a breath but just got head bubbles then sank again backwards. Hogwart is now in the great beyond. RIP hoggy xx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 June 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.
I know some people say they're only aquarium fishes, and you say you sort of don't want the hassle with keeping an aquarium anymore, but when you've cared for them for several years, and it is (probably) the end of an era for you, it can still hurt to lose them. You did the kindest thing, lots of {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Equi (19 June 2020)

Its true i don't have the same level of love for a fish that i do for my horses but i still enjoyed the little chats we had (as in i was not talking to myself, i was talking to Hogwart) 

im already weak and thinking of a new fish hahahah! I like having another living thing in my room. And i have a new only opened tub of fish food that would just go to waste........

And i have always wanted a beta (japanese fighter fish) but have never had the tank empty to get one....


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 June 2020)

Little Hoggy looked like a cute fish, but Japanese fighter fishes is very beautiful. Many years ago when I had an aquarium, when I had to buy new fish, hamster, budgerigar, or guinea pig food at the pet store, I usually couldn't resist to walk by where the they had small individual tanks with Japanese fighter fishes, before such tiny tanks became illegal.

But now I have both dogs, and cats to keep me company indoors. I agree, it is nice to have something in your room to keep you company, something you can talk to without sounding as if you're insanely talking to yourself.


----------



## luckyoldme (19 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			According to this site https://fishlab.com/humanely-euthanize-fish/
unless you have Clove oil at home, you can place the fish on one half piece of aluminum foil, fold the other half of the foil over the fish, quickly hit it with a rolling pin, and to be sure it is really dead, finish with stabbing it with a knife into the brain.

I'm sorry that Little Hogwart seems to have reached the end of his life.

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god!
Its like that scene on misery when she does his ankles in!
Ive strayed into a horror story 😱


----------



## skinnydipper (28 June 2020)

Sorry for your loss.

If anyone reading this thread in the future needs to help their aquatic friend on its way to fishy heaven, could I suggest Koi Calm or similar.  It is a fish anaesthetic which can be overdosed for a peaceful end.  Remove the fish from the tank and place in a smaller receptacle containing aquarium water and the anaesthetic.


----------



## onebigjump (30 June 2020)

I think you should go for it and get a beta! They've got such great personality. I've even trained mine to eat from my hand 😂. They can also be kept with other fish, as long as its not a beta


----------



## AngelaShorttwh (3 September 2020)

It's really very sad that you don't want to breed any more fish. For me, they play a very important role in my life. Many research institutes around the world are working on the problem of tumors, but still no universal, and, most importantly, effective method of treating this pathology in fish has been proposed. From the foregoing, the conclusion suggests itself that in order to preserve the health of the fish, the only thing left for the aquarist is the prevention of tumors, since there is still no effective treatment for this pathology and this is very sad. Betta does not live very long anyway (about 3-5 years), and the tumor can further shorten its lifespan ... I think it will really hurt me when my first fish start to die


----------



## AngelaShorttwh (3 September 2020)

AngelaShorttwh said:



			It's really very sad that you don't want to breed any more fish. For me, they play a very important role in my life. Many research institutes around the world are working on the problem of tumors, but still no universal, and, most importantly, effective method of treating this pathology in fish has been proposed. From the foregoing, the conclusion suggests itself that in order to preserve the health of the fish, the only thing left for the aquarist is the prevention of tumors, since there is still no effective treatment for this pathology and this is very sad. Betta does not live very long anyway (about 3-5 years, according to the site https://www.vivofish.com/how-long-do-betta-fish-live/), and the tumor can further shorten its lifespan ... I think it will really hurt me when my first fish start to die 

Click to expand...

upd: One of my fish just died ...


----------



## Neha009 (11 December 2020)

The cause of the hole in the head is yet to be determined. This disease is known as Head and Lateral Line Erosion (HLLE). However, some believe that continually using carbon in a captive environment can lead to this disease. It is considered to be one of the most dangerous fish diseases out there. Some of its other symptoms are loss of appetite, round spots on the body, and lesions on the head and lateral line. It is generally considered that improving the quality of the water and providing vitamin-rich nutrition and mineral can help treat this disease. Consult a veterinarian as soon as see the symptoms.


----------

